# Single not by choice



## Forever His x

Hello , 
Are there any single parents , women and men , who are "single" but NOT by choice ? 

I can't seem to see any posts where this is people's situations so just wondered if there are peoplegoing through this too ?


----------



## tankel

I'm a single parent and it was not by choice. My Ex moved out in April and left me with our then 3 month old.


----------



## Springflower

I'm single not by choice.


----------



## Forever His x

So sorry to hear that he left you , 
My partner was taken from us , not by another women he is no longer with us , life is so cruel and he was so young and an amazing daddy , I'm so lost and broken .


----------



## Springflower

Oh my goodness me. I'm so very very sorry. I'm sending you love and hugs. Xxx.


----------



## Forever His x

Thanku, should of made my post clearer just find it hard to say and admit , just wanted to see if others are experiencing the same . But thankyou


----------



## tankel

Sorry, I didn't expect that. I'm so sorry.


----------



## RaspberryK

I am sorry, there are a few ladies on the forum who have been in the same situation. 

Single and not exactly by choice here but by divorce rather than death. 

I hope you have some "real life" support, I have no idea how difficult this must be for you xx


----------



## ClairAye

I'm so sorry you're going through this. :nope: I know there are a few other ladies on here who are in the same situation, I'm not sure if they have a thread or not but I hope you can find some support for what you are going through. :hugs:


----------



## UBC Mom

Forever His x said:


> Hello ,
> Are there any single parents , women and men , who are "single" but NOT by choice ?
> 
> I can't seem to see any posts where this is people's situations so just wondered if there are peoplegoing through this too ?

I met a man who said he was divorced. After we had sex he told me he is separated, but doesn't want to divorce his wife because they own multiple properties together and it would mean loosing half a million dollars. I was hoping to be married and live happily ever after with our baby on the way. We live in different states, so the distance doesn't help. I love him and want him, I just don't like to think that I'm remaining a single parent with another baby on the way. Atleast he is happy about the pregnancy and says he will be financially responsible. No offer to help pay for prenatal care though, ugh. I only get to see him for about an hour once a week. It's better than nothing, but I wish I had him more often. My dream is to be married, make a home together, & share our kids. I miss feeling secure in pregnancy that comes from knowing your husband is there, loves you, ect... He is a great man and I still consider myself blessed to know him and love him.


----------



## Mimichka

My son is one year old. Recently I broke up with my boyfriend. I worry a lot, and it affects my child. Please, advise me what can be taken to help me calm down. I bought Calmax myself and a bunch of other stuff, but so far, I have not taken it. I want to know the feedback first, what's the best?


----------



## ClairAye

Mimichka said:


> My son is one year old. Recently I broke up with my boyfriend. I worry a lot, and it affects my child. Please, advise me what can be taken to help me calm down. I bought Calmax myself and a bunch of other stuff, but so far, I have not taken it. I want to know the feedback first, what's the best?

I would advise seeing a doctor and speaking about the anxiety you've been having, councelling etc to speak about your worries/fears and learning how to deal with them will be much more effective in the long run than something that _might _ give you short term relief. :hugs:


----------

